# Belkin F5D8013 N wireless notebook card



## freesbies (Jun 30, 2011)

I would like to install this PCMCIA card on my FreeBSD system, need help


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 30, 2011)

What have you tried?


----------



## freesbies (Jul 1, 2011)

Nothing yet, but I saw something like NDIS in the FreeBSD manual. I will try and I'll say something to you.

peace


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 1, 2011)

If the card chipset is supported, just plugging it in should create a new network device.  So plug it in and look for it:
`% ifconfig`
`% pciconf -lv | grep -B3 network`


----------



## freesbies (Jul 1, 2011)

I did, `ndisgen /path/to/W32DRIVER.INF /path/to/W32DRIVER.SYS` and I got this message:


```
- generating Makefile... done.
Building kernel module... "/usr/share/mk/bsd.kmod.mk", line 12: "can't finding kernel source tree"
build failed. Exiting. -
```


----------



## freesbies (Jul 1, 2011)

I did also that command and didn't make a new network device. It seems to support the chipset 'Ralink Technology, Corp'.


----------



## richardpl (Jul 1, 2011)

Please, if you want to use NDIS then you must have FreeBSD source available under /usr/src and /sys.

That is even mentioned when you use/run ndisgen(8).


----------

